# May the truth be told about DES. Does your peptide provider go the distance for you?



## purchaseprotein (Aug 7, 2013)

*We will continue to challenge and keep the manufactures we deal with honest.  Ask yourself is you peptide provider going the distance for you?? I'll say it to the end we are on the customer side.
 We will not bring anything but the best to market or I won't sell it. You can find the original post by Alpha on professionalmuscle.com in the peptide growth factor section. 


First official IGF DES testing!* 

 			 		  		 		 			 			As you all know i did extensive testing with LR3 a few months back  some with great and some with not such great results.  Many companies  reach out to me to have their products tested for an unbiased result. I  am not married to any company and certainly do not get paid by any  sponsor here.  Owner of Purchase Peptide contacted me a few weeks ago  and wanted to have his DES checked.


You can see two images attached. First is the amino acid analysis.  This  is where the sample was tested amino acid by amino acid and checked to  see if percentage of known amino acid from what it supposed to be  matches to what they found in the sample. For example we know that  Lysine (LYS) makes up 4.9% of the total weight of IGF DES so when they  ran the test it also came back at 4.9%.  Now it is important to know  that amino acid analysis is correct within a few tenths and that is all  that matters. Cause when it is wrong it is off not by few tenths but by  several percentages.  Needless to say the AAA came out great and all the  amino acids match really well.  It also showed the entire vial  contained 858mcg or 0.858mg of DES vs the 1mg advertised so it is  roughly 15% short. However, let me tell you that DES is so difficult to  manufacture that i am very impressed that they actually have real IGF  DES. I personally dont care that it is .85mg vs 1mg.  And the owner is  already talking to manufacturer so they can improve that as well.  

The second image you see is the MALDI-TOFF which is an improved mass  spec.  Depending on how you count the amino acids in DES the weight is  approximately 7365-7370 daltons. The MALDI-TOFF came with a very clean  narrow band at 7377 daltons which is as good as it gets when it comes to  mass spec.  You will see a smaller blip at 3687 which is exactly half  of 7377. This does not mean that there was also another sample at that  weight.  MALDI-TOFF always shows a smaller blip at half of actual mass  found because of the way it calculates the total mass. We had same  results with LR3.  

So in conclusion this is first complete and full analysis of an IGF DES  that has passed with flying colors in my opinion.  Any sponsor can have  this done by me if they want.  This is done by Texas A&amp;M protein  and Chemistry lab which is one of the top amino acid analysis labs in  the country and they do not play around when it comes to peptides and  amino acids.  So if any sponsor wants to have similar test done on their  LR3, DES etc you are more than welcome to contact just know that  whatever the results come back is what i will post here. 






Amino Acid Analysis


















MALDI TOF


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 7, 2013)

Excellent to see! I personally have used Purchase Peptides and rank them as one of the top Pep companies in the business.


----------



## bigcoachk (Aug 7, 2013)

You guys have been my go to guys for a while will you ever be producing
raloxifene i wish you would i know myself and a lot of others would buy


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 7, 2013)

Best products, Best prices, Quality Tested.... Why the Fuk would anyone go anywhere else?
 Thank you Purchase Peptides!


----------



## s2h (Aug 9, 2013)

nice to see not only tests..but ones from a quality lab...good stuff...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Aug 9, 2013)

I love seeing this, So refreshing to see quality products.


----------



## dave 236 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just received my 1st order from P.P. packaging and shipping tome was 1st rate. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Aug 9, 2013)

Impressed on a few different levels.  Foremost, the dispay integrity by paying to test the products....and even more impressed with the test results.  Solidifies the reputation that purchase peptides has built throughout the years.


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 10, 2013)

IGF1-DES is one of the most difficult peptides to manufacture because of its long chain. The chain can be easily broken during manufacturing which sends it into fragments which renders the product totally useless. IGF1-LR3 and DES will be products that I will continue to have tested 3 rd party on a regular basis. The smaller chain peptides are easily manufactured not to mention they are a fraction of the cost to manufacture compared to the IGFs so my concern for those are far less.


----------



## AllAboutPeptides (Aug 13, 2013)

This is exactly what the Research Field needs!

1. Supply 3rd Party test results
2. Explain how to read Amino acid analysis and MALDI-TOFF analysis ( In Plain English ) 
3. Offer the same 3rd party testing to the entire community, regardless of competition.

Great way to keep our community educated and growing


----------



## SigNaL7 (Aug 23, 2013)

You have gone above and beyond to prove your products are legit. You have earned my respect and set my mind at ease when ordering your products.
 Thanks !!


----------



## nubcake29 (Aug 27, 2013)

Sounds good! I will be getting my peptides here now. What does everyone think if their research liquids??

speciically aromasin, clomid, t3?


----------



## crackrbaby (Aug 27, 2013)

Heres what I think about there aromasin... 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html


----------



## nubcake29 (Aug 28, 2013)

crackrbaby said:


> Heres what I think about there aromasin...
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/l...e-purchase-peptides-aromasin-lab-results.html



Nice labs man! This is always comforting to see since more and more ai's seem to be bunk these days. Thanks!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 4, 2013)

We're patiently waiting on the results of the last products we submitted for testing. Stat tuned!!!!!




nubcake29 said:


> Nice labs man! This is always comforting to see since more and more ai's seem to be bunk these days. Thanks!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2013)

Woo hoo. Excited!  What did yall send off for testing? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 4, 2013)

a major university in the big old state of texas




OldSchoolLifter said:


> Woo hoo. Excited!  What did yall send off for testing?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 4, 2013)

purchasepeptides said:


> a major university in the big old state of texas



Lol I know who is testing it, but what are yall testing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## purchaseprotein (Sep 18, 2013)

Triptorelin and LR3 both looked beautiful as expected. We will continue to keep our manufacturers honest for you the end user.



OldSchoolLifter said:


> Lol I know who is testing it, but what are yall testing.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dieseljimmy (Sep 18, 2013)

Purchase peptides has by far the best igf lr3 I have ever been exposed to. I had not been exposed to des prior to purchase peptides. But this stuff is outstanding!


----------

